# Led Zep To Fly Again



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rumors of a Led Zepplin reunion have been circulating for years. Does this one have some merit

More...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I will believe it when concert dates are confirmed,... just like VH, though I admit to being FAR MORE interested in Zep than VH.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

:zzz:

CT.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> :zzz:
> 
> CT.


That's usually my reaction to VH.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Led Zep would be cool! Robert would have to get new teeth for sure


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd like to see it...if they can get Jason Bonham as the drummer. It wouldn't be Led Zeppelin without him.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

To me it's just not Zep without Bonzo but the biggest problem with other drummers is the drum _sound_. You need BIG drums with a ton of ring but none of the fill ins have used this sound. 

Also, Plant simply cannot sing those old tunes anymore; his voice has changed too much and he doesn't have the upper range.

There is no way they will be able to live up to the hype; I hope they don't do it.

TG


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> To me it's just not Zep without Bonzo but the biggest problem with other drummers is the drum _sound_. You need BIG drums with a ton of ring but none of the fill ins have used this sound.
> 
> *Also, Plant simply cannot sing those old tunes anymore; his voice has changed too much and he doesn't have the upper range.*
> 
> ...


True. His voice as changed quite a bit.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

This is one dude that sure hopes for the best :banana:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

it should be Dave Grohl on drums. Jason is alright but I find his playing lacks personality.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

hoser said:


> it should be Dave Grohl on drums. Jason is alright but I find his playing lacks personality.


Well, I was thinking that Jason could learn to play like his dad. That's what Dweezil Zappa is doing in his Zappa plays Zappa tour.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Also, Plant simply cannot sing those old tunes anymore; his voice has changed too much and he doesn't have the upper range.


If they put a big tank of helium on stage for him to suck on he might squeak by.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> If they put a big tank of *helium* on stage for him to suck on he might *squeak* by.


Oh, booooo!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the real problem here is jimmy page. he is totally burnt out, and hasn't been able to play guitar for decades. with enough commitment, and enough rehearsing and woodshedding, he might be able to re-learn the instrument, but from what i understand, his brain is completely fried.

-dh


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I think a full scale Zep world tour would have potential to break records in terms of revenue. Maybe those guys don't need the money but imagine the pressure from all the business stakeholders. We're talking many hundreds of millions of dollars. I bet the tour will happen.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...the real problem here is jimmy page. he is totally burnt out, and hasn't been able to play guitar for decades. with enough commitment, and enough rehearsing and woodshedding, he might be able to re-learn the instrument, but from what i understand, his brain is completely fried.
> 
> -dh


I admit I haven't paid that much attention to Post Zep Jimmy, so this is something that is new to me.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

They might suck if they do the reunion tour but they always sucked live, except for the very early days when they were still hungry. I always considered them a studio band like The Beatles or Steely Dan, and Page was no slouch as a producer.


----------

